
A Graduate Course in Applied Cryptography [pdf] - windhamdavid
https://crypto.stanford.edu/~dabo/cryptobook/draft_0_2.pdf
======
nicolasehrhardt
Dan Boney is awesome. I really like that he is sharing his classes and
materials online (I would highly recommend his classes in Stanford[0] and his
coursera class[2] as well). I think this is still a work in progress / draft
so don't expect to have an ebook available yet.

[1] CS*55 series [2]
[https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2](https://www.coursera.org/course/crypto2)

~~~
lisper
That's "Boneh", not "Boney." (It means "builder" in Hebrew.)

~~~
nicolasehrhardt
That was actually a typo, but thanks for the translation. And apologies...

------
baby
This is awesome!

But it's 400 pages and part II and III are not present :|

Also I find the structure kind of odd. I is symmetric, II asymmetric and III
protocols. Where do you put lattices, ZKP, lattices, FHE...

Another thing that bugged me: in the Integrity chapter they talk about MAC.
Whereas they should talk about hashes, MAC provide integrity + authentication.

This is a common misconception that integrity is enough to protect against a
MITM, whereas no you also need authentication. I'm sure this could lead to
people just using a hash to secure their data in transit.

~~~
Todd
From the Preface:

    
    
      The current draft only contains part I. Parts II and III are forthcoming.

~~~
baby
I know. I'm just pointing at the fact that this is already a lot of pages just
for a third of the book.

------
ziyao_w
For those who are interested in number theory and its computational aspects,
Victor Shoup (co-author of Dan Boneh for this book) also has another awesome
book - [http://www.shoup.net/ntb/](http://www.shoup.net/ntb/).

------
brayton
Anyone know of any more beginner friendly cryptography materials?

~~~
misiti3780
here you go: [https://www.crypto101.io/](https://www.crypto101.io/)

~~~
w23j
Wow, that looks great. Thanks a lot for the link.

------
eugenekolo2
Is page 20 where it says D(k, m):= k xor c a typo? Should be D(k,c) if I'm
following it the following paragraphs. c is the ciphertext.

~~~
baby
yup it's a typo

------
chrisfosterelli
This looks great! Anyone know if there is a more ebook-friendly version?

~~~
mdaniel
I have two answers, the best one and the immediate one. The best course is to
reach out to the authors and see if they will publish the LaTeX that it was
used to produce that PDF (or, of course, see if LaTeX is epub aware or such).

The immediate answer to your question is that I only just now tried pdf2htmlEX
([https://coolwanglu.github.io/pdf2htmlEX/](https://coolwanglu.github.io/pdf2htmlEX/))
and was _stunned_ how good it was. If you are on OSX, one can "brew install
pdf2htmlex" your way to happiness. Don't get me wrong: exporting to HTML is a
long way from "ebook-friendly" but I feel it is close to the spirit of your
question.

Please report back if they authors do agree, as I'm sure you're not the only
one interested.

~~~
baby
for that kind of pdf I'm sure it works fine, for more complex pdf I'm not
sure...

~~~
mdaniel
If you don't like it, I'm sure the project will refund your purchase price.

------
dark_knight3141
bitcoin is missing in the contents ? Maybe add as application of cryptography
/ case study

